# Pet pigeons with cats



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I have noticed in a lot of your pics there are cats in the home. Many of them hanging around the pigeons in a non-threatening way! I would be interested in hearing about your experiences. how you intergrated the pigeons with the cats & dogs, etc.
I have had Olive about 2 weeks and all I have done so far is bring her out amongst the cats & dogs in her carrying case so they can all be around each other to hopefully wear off some of the newness. I have a little difficulty thinking they will be as relaxed about her as some of the cats I have seen in your photos, but if there is a way I want to do it! Olive is wanting to get out of her room and explore!
Any and all input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd be interested in suggestions as well. I have two cats along with the two doves -- they seem to be getting used to each other as long as there is a cage to keep them apart.


----------



## Marion Springer (Oct 3, 2007)

*I live with four cats and four dogs*

so when I first started bringing baby birds into the house ( my famous take-overs) , I would take the baby into a bedroom, make sure there were no cats or dogs in the room, close and lock the door and then proceed to feed the baby.

Since it was all new to them , the cats and dogs were very curious. Well, that was probably a hundred baby pigeons ago and now it's all old hat to the four legged critters. Now they pay no attention at all when I happen to be feeding a baby bird. That is not to say I would ever leave the babies unattended or even allow the cats and dogs to have contact with the birds. Now I usually do the feeding at the kitchen table with the four legged ones all about.

My forever young, five year old female cat, Georgie, always wants to be petted whenever she sees me sitting down so when I am feeding a baby bird she will come and try to get attention for herself by rubbing her head against my hand that is holding the baby bird . She never attempts to grab the baby bird but I know she would if she thought she could get away with it so I watch her closely when she is that close to the baby. 
Marion Springer


----------



## Marion Springer (Oct 3, 2007)

*I forgot to add that*

the cats and dogs pay no attention at all the the caged pigeons I have in the house, and there are always several cages with birds that need help for one thing or another. 
Marion Springer


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The best plan for birds as regards cats and/or dogs is don't let them mix.

Even a cat who is old and fat and lazy is still a hunter by instinct, and just a playful swipe from a cat or a dog could prove fatal to a bird, albeit one the the size of a pigeon. 

Why take a chance?

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Roxy,

My situation is different from most. My pigeon lives with me and 3 cats in a 1 bdrm apt. Squeaks is out while I'm at home. The cats free roam too.

I would post my story link but am techNO impaired. However, if you go to the *Stories* section under Pigeon-Talk and go to page 5, you will find Mr. Squeaks' story in Part I and Part II...

However, having pigeon*S* is quite different than having just one.

Anyway, hope you enjoy his story...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I had pigeons before I had my cats so I had a lucky start. I mean, I've always had cats, but at the point when I found my first pigeon, I didn't have any cats then. Not long after, I brought home a litter of kittens from the feral colony I help out. This was about four years ago, and they were all bottle-fed. At that time there was a show on TV about Marc Marrone, who would appear with many different animals on his show, which he had trained to co-exist. I thought, Why can't I do that? So I went about attempting it.

The big tool I used was. . .drumroll. . .the squirt bottle. Accompanied by a "Shh-shh" sound, they very quickly learned that "stalking birds=wet cat."  I also had pet rats and smaller birds, too, and the squirt bottle was their savior. Even now, all I have to do to get one of my cats to stop doing something, is make the sound and they immediately find something else to do. It helps to get a squirt bottle for each room and keep in reach. As they were raised from kittens with the birds, I was able to leave them together when I left and never had a problem or a "hunter" cat. I would NOT recommend that for everyone. I only left them alone after months of being together under supervision, when I could trust them. My cats are odd-balls  and being bottle-fed seemed to give us a unique relationship where they actually listened to me most of the time, almost dog-like. Now where I live, there are other cats that _are_ hunters (or think they are), and my pigeons live outside (most of them) and so it's kind of a moot point. But under supervision, I think a squirt bottle should be a big help. Good luck!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AHHHHHH, Behavior Modification!! LOVE IT!! Just have to be consistent! 

However, I DO put Squeaks back "home" when I'm going to be gone for any length of time..."discretion better part of disaster" imo... 

Actually, there have been several times that the cats were due for their feeding and Squeaks decided to meander into their area at the same time! So what happened? Squeaks always headed for Gypsy's (momma kitty) food "tray" and she backed off! Squeaks helped himself and then let her have her food back. I was VERY surprised, having always gone with the premise: NEVER mess with a cat and their food! Guess my cats are well fed enough!  

This is VERY rare and I had always shooed Squeaks away IF he was in the area. Learn something every day. The cats ARE leery of him and he just heads for their food dish and they run away....weird! Now, THAT is the epitome of *ATTITUDE!*

Shi
& Squeaks (who says: "those cats are wimps! Why do suppose I am a Master Super Power Pigeon?!!)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> AHHHHHH, Behavior Modification!! LOVE IT!! Just have to be consistent!
> 
> However, I DO put Squeaks back "home" when I'm going to be gone for any length of time..."discretion better part of disaster" imo...
> 
> ...




I just have to say. . .YOU GO, SQUEAKS!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> *The best plan for birds as regards cats and/or dogs is don't let them mix.*
> 
> Even a cat who is old and fat and lazy is still a hunter by instinct, and just a playful swipe from a cat or a dog could prove fatal to a bird, albeit one the the size of a pigeon.
> 
> ...


I agree. 
You _*never*_ know when a cat is going to have a bad 'fur' day & take it out on the bird.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I know I have probably told this story before but we had a little miniature pinscher dog named Missy. She was a few years old when we had the first bird rescue in our marriage, that of a Evening Grosbeak bird who had injured himself badly in our back yard. Wing was so badly messed up that he was non-releasable and through our vet, we got permission from the federal fish and game folks to keep the bird (named Starsky).

When we went to work each day, Missy stayed in the kitchen with Starsky who was safely in a cage. Well, Mr. Starsky one day found out how to pick his cage lock and when we came home I immediately saw Starsky's empty cage. Panic city! However, Missy was in her chair being good as gold and Starsky was walking around on the floor. Have no idea how long he had been out but at least we had a happy ending.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I love Squeaks story! He is a lucky guy to end up with you! 
Spray the cats with water, great idea!
I know it will take some time, I have 4 cats, all of them watching birds out the patio doors for years, just waiting for an opportunity! So, I know it will take some time and always need supervision. 
Your posts really help. I just want to include her in the "household" instead of keeping her in her room.
PG wear will be here soon! I am excited!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

I have a cat that started out chasing my pigeons and decided to put here in one of my breeding lofts with all the hens out and all the cocks sitting on eggs. My cat changed its mind about pigeons very very quickly.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Matt D. said:


> I have a cat that started out chasing my pigeons and decided to put here in one of my breeding lofts with all the hens out and all the cocks sitting on eggs. My cat changed its mind about pigeons very very quickly.


YIKES, Matt! Knowing how Mr. Squeaks is...again, I say YIKES!

Wouldn't surprise me if your cat was so traumatized, she would hide whenever _anything_ in feathers came around!!

Pijies can be INTENSE and if they are in egg sitting mode...WATCH OUT!  

Shi


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

In my other life, we had a rescued feral cat that lived with us. When the first pigeon of my life came along, she ruled the "shack" the bed once cat property became hers, they both used an open window to come and go, the cat seemed to be an normal hunter outside but was respectful and scared actualy of the pigeon... it was rather amazing. I did not have any cages at that time, the pigeon came and went as she pleased, sleeping with me ( thank goodness for the first PGWear) on the pillow by my head, the cat by my feet- those were the days... I am not sure I would risk that again. Having lost some loves of my life in other ways, and knowing how much it hurts-it would break my heart to lose one because another pet -took advantage.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My oldest cat Chelsea loves birds and especially Angel. When I had only her and Angel (Angel beeing a newly hatched pigeon) Chelsea would mother Angel. She doesn't care too much about the other pigeons, but Angel is HER baby. 
Now I have three cats and twenty+ birds. I keep the birds and cats separate, the birds have their own room. Three of my birds live in the living room and get time out when the cats are locked up in the bedroom.
I was bird sitting a starling for my vet when one day he got out of his cage. I was in the bird room and heard desperate cries from the starling. I went to see what was going on and found the starling on the floor, two of my cats just sitting and watching him and the other two cats minding their own business, not bothering the bird. I was glad my cats know better than eating a live bird and had to thank them for that.
I did have an accident though one day while my husband was hodling a baby bird. One of my cats went up on the couch behind him and tried to grab the baby. In the process he scratched the baby so badly she had a big wound from her neck down to the crop, with a torn crop. Luckily she survived. So, I do make sure the cats have always their nails trimmed. Actually I bought now the fake nails for my cats, which they tolerate very well and it also saves my furniture.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Reti, that reminds me, I also trimmed the cats nails when they were inside, every few days. It kept them blunted rather than nice and sharp.  Very easy to do, takes just a few moments, especially if you do it from when they're kittens.

I thought of this thread last night. . .I had Bernadette, Buddy, and the biggest squeaker Azzy out in my room. I opened the slider to peek out at the pigeon tent and make sure they were snug, when 22lbs of Chester ran in and straight into the pigeons eating on the floor. He just about had a heart attack.  He darts by me and all I hear immediately is flapping and angry cooing, I turn and Chester is hunkered down trying to be invisible in the middle of the little "flock". He looks up at me like, Please Mom, don't let them eat me!! So I told him to get on the bed (where the birds aren't allowed; it's where he stays when they're out) and he slunk up there, quite embarrassed since I couldn't help laughing at him.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

We have 2 cats that we adopted from a shelter as young adults.

They are not allowed in any of the "bird rooms" and I feel that is the best policy for our home. I do sometimes hold the birds (diapered and leashed) in my lap when the cats are out & about. But I am very aware of where the cats are at all times, and use the squirt bottle/SHHHH method should they come within 5 feet of me when I have a bird in hand. Birds are never allowed "off leash" when they are not in a bird zone (a.k.a. a closed room with cats securely locked out and other common bird hazards secured away)

Even though over time the cats have appeared to be less interested in the birds, I don't trust them. It is in a cat's nature to hunt and stalk. And I do see "that look" in their eyes once in awhile, as domesticated and sweet as they are. Just not worth the risk - I'd feel like a killer myself if an accident were to occur.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

maryjane said:


> I thought of this thread last night. . .I had Bernadette, Buddy, and the biggest squeaker Azzy out in my room. I opened the slider to peek out at the pigeon tent and make sure they were snug, when 22lbs of Chester ran in and straight into the pigeons eating on the floor. He just about had a heart attack.  He darts by me and all I hear immediately is flapping and angry cooing, I turn and Chester is hunkered down trying to be invisible in the middle of the little "flock". He looks up at me like, Please Mom, don't let them eat me!! So I told him to get on the bed (where the birds aren't allowed; it's where he stays when they're out) and he slunk up there, quite embarrassed since I couldn't help laughing at him.


That's just tooooo funny -- especially being able to picture it so well  But just how in the world do you train your pigeons to stay off of the bed????


----------

